# Caglar Soyuncu



## ralf (4 Febbraio 2017)

Difensore centrale turco del Friburgo, 20 anni 187cm è considerato tra i difensori più interessanti della Bundesliga. È dotato di una fisicità importante, di un buon senso della posizione e di un ottimo colpo di testa, ha piedi educati che gli permettono di impostare l’azione e all'occorrenza fa anche il mediano. Nelle ultime settimane pare sia stato cercato dal Manchester City.


----------



## ralf (4 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2017)

Secondo Onze Mondial interessa a Bayern, Psg, Monaco, Lille, Borussia Dortmund, Mönchengladbach, Roma e Fiorentina.


----------

